# NGD - Ibanez RGD 2127 Invisible Shadow...



## rob_l (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I might be zee first to have the ass-kickery that is the new 2127 (on SS.ORG I mean). This thing kicks all manner of it!!!  It's imposing and just downright stealthy as hell. I have a set of white DActivators coming for it (yes, for 7s I love the DA). Also, didnt know this had a "Titanium" reinforced neck - Sweet. 

I really like the rubber-gripped vol. knob and the positioning of the 3-way. Perfect. Ibanez have redeemed themselves with this and the the RGA7 and 8...

And dont worry - "Chair of Dume" pics are coming tonite with a shitload more detail - Right now I have to go to the park with my 4 yr old son 

Without further ado .... And now with "chair of doom" for better lighting....

Swapped the Grey PAF-7s from an Apex 2 into it and BOOM - Uber-Stealth.... I agree with the call to petition DiMarzio to make grey an option color for all bobbins and covers.












































I really dig the outer laminates being flamed...











































































The left and right strips of maple are quite figured in the sunlight....


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 2, 2010)

goddam. 

EDIT

lol at the 6 string advirt on a 7.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 2, 2010)

e.p.i.c.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize they were carved on the back side of the lower horn, that looks amazing. I would love to try one, especially to try out that neck. So glad Ibanez is pushing out some really great new guitars.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 2, 2010)

Goddamn, that's sweet!


----------



## 6o66er (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn, that's a nice lookin axe! These pics do it far more justice.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW. That thing is fucking Beauty! This is one guitar I am losing a serious battle of G.A.S. towards.......


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 2, 2010)

thank you for posting! that is GORGEOUS!
kudos on being a kickass dad and taking your kid to the park even when you have a new guitar!
thats some parenting right there \m/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2010)

In the UK we would say "you're taking the piss mate"


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 2, 2010)

That's really awesome, now I have to save up and buy one.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 2, 2010)

Fuckin' beautiful.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2010)

I am still feeling GAS for one of the RGDs even though I know I don't like the rosewood / basswood combo  Damn nice score 

Nice of Ibanez to use the 6 string tuning sticker on the 7s too


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 2, 2010)

That just looks reall really cool! Congratulations


----------



## Shawn (Mar 2, 2010)

That is slick.  I want one. Nice score!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 2, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> goddam.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> lol at the 6 string advirt on a 7.



WRONG! That's Buz's S7.

Sick guitar man!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 2, 2010)

^


----------



## Fred (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn nice! Would love to try one of those one day.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ibanez does it again. They give me GAS for a basswood guitar. That is some nice figuring there on the neck on that one. This is a Schecter scale neck with an Ibanez feel. Now thats going to be nice.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## FractalEffect (Mar 2, 2010)

Sick guitar. Now if only it came with EMGs stock.


----------



## Sir Euric (Mar 2, 2010)

GAS GAS GAS, I'm also glad to see Ibby come out with some more goodly guitars.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats Rob ! so do you plan on getting the new 8 string as well ?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks really really nice, but I can tell from that pic that I def wouldn't like the neck profile.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## Gamba (Mar 2, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## rob_l (Mar 2, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Congrats Rob ! so do you plan on getting the new 8 string as well ?



Oh yeah, it's preordered and showing up at SweetWater next week or the week after.  The RGA7 ships out tonite for SW.... 



xtrustisyoursx said:


> Looks really really nice, but I can tell from that pic that I def wouldn't like the neck profile.



Just the standard Ibby 7 string Wizard - In love with the combo of the neck itself, and the best high register access of any Ibanez ever made  - It's really comfortable and familiar. But, I'm not too hung up on neck profiles unless they are extreme V shapes


----------



## nicholas7 (Mar 2, 2010)

That thing is gorgeous!!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats dude, I'm splurging on one of these when my tax returns come in!


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh man.. AGAIN with YOU giving me GAS pains! I just got myself a new axe today yet looking at these threads, I just don't feel as fulfilled lol


----------



## pylyo (Mar 2, 2010)

...like stated before. Ibanez gave me a GAS for rosewood/basswood combo, which I hate usually. 

congrats man, a real beauty.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 2, 2010)

rob_l said:


>



God damn that is one sexy guitar


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love that guitar  want to pick one up, not sure if the 6 or 7 though lol.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 2, 2010)

FractalEffect said:


> Sick guitar. Now if only it came with EMGs stock.




no... im thanking god that it doesnt... If you want EMGs, you have options now, but for people like me who would want to put passives in there, if it came stock with those routes, i would have one hella ugly guitar. Trust me, im an EMG/SD-BO advocate, and have been for a long time, but honestly Ibanez made the right choice letting us choose what we want.....


does anyone know what the profile of the neck is comparable to? Is it more D shaped or C shaped? is it RG7620-ish, or more RG7321-ish?


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 2, 2010)

As much as I feel disappointed by flat black finishes, that looks fucking sick. I would seriously consider this if it had a maple or ebony board.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 2, 2010)

@ soldierkahn -

Exactly - Like me, I already have some white D-Activators for mine and the EMG route would have royally flushed that swap...  This way anyone can "have it their way"

(Which is why I was disappointed with RGA7-8 - Hard to know what will and wont fit in the stock routes)

The neck is definitely D shaped, flat and thin....


----------



## reguv760 (Mar 2, 2010)

frick'n sick! really wanna try out those RGD's... Although the color isn't my favorite, the matte "shadow black" looks slick with the rest of the axe.
this thread is giving me major GAS for a 6-string RGD since i already have a 27" 7-string 

Reg


----------



## Apophis (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG next awesome guitar


----------



## rob_l (Mar 2, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> Love that guitar  want to pick one up, not sure if the 6 or 7 though lol.



I may pick up a 2120 - But honestly, the 320 is really, really good for the $ - It's getting a funny, but bad-ass at the same time pup swap this weekend.... 

This white RGD 320 is gettin' a PINK D-Sonic at the bridge and a PINK Andy Timmons Custom at the neck. So terrible that it's absofuknlutely perfect!!! 

I really am glad I picked up both tho, have the option is always cool... 

It shall be hideously AWESOME!!!!


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Mar 2, 2010)

That is so nice. Ibanez put out some really awesome shit this year and i think that was there best guitar.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 2, 2010)

rob_l said:


> @ soldierkahn -
> 
> Exactly - Like me, I already have some white D-Activators for mine and the EMG route would have royally flushed that swap...  This way anyone can "have it their way"
> 
> ...



damn  so its definitely got those "D" shoulders like the 7321/Apex2 ala the Wizard II-7? I thought that these were going to get the Wizard 7 profile? Now i dont know if i really want one of these if im just gonna have to sand the neck profile down 

im almost tempted to just try and find a 1077XL instead, they're even cheaper as I think these RGD7's are going for what $1500?


----------



## rob_l (Mar 2, 2010)

soldierkahn said:


> damn  so its definitely got those "D" shoulders like the 7321/Apex2 ala the Wizard II-7? I thought that these were going to get the Wizard 7 profile? Now i dont know if i really want one of these if im just gonna have to sand the neck profile down
> 
> im almost tempted to just try and find a 1077XL instead, they're even cheaper as I think these RGD7's are going for what $1500?



No, it's the wizard 7 - Very close to the 1527. NOTHING like the 7321. 

Gotta remember, even the much rounder ESP necks are considered "D"s/U's as well.

DImensions.... 

Neck Type: Wizard-7 Prestige (26.5")

Scale/Length	672mm/26.5"
a: Width at Nut	48mm
b: Width Last Fret	68mm
c: Thickness 1st Fret	19mm
d: Thickness 12th Fret	21mm
Radius	430mm

And, like I said - Havent played it yet as I was at the park with my 4 year old and I'm letting it acclimate before taking it out of the case for the night.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn you, Rob! I really need to stop looking at threads started by you, they give me major amounts of unbearable GAS!  Congrats on *another* sexy guitar!


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 2, 2010)

y'know, my hand doesn't get along with Ibanez necks, and while i'm not really anti-basswood, i'm definitely a fan of mahogany...but god DAMN is that one sexy guitar, it looks so good it's making me want one, and i even told myself i'm not getting any more superstrats, but that thing is hot to death


----------



## Xaios (Mar 2, 2010)

Leave it to Ibanez to create a black basswood superstrat that even the black basswood superstrat haters want to own. 

Awesome guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2010)

Do fucking want  Congrats dude.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 2, 2010)

rob_l said:


> No, it's the wizard 7 - Very close to the 1527. NOTHING like the 7321.
> 
> Gotta remember, even the much rounder ESP necks are considered "D"s/U's as well.
> 
> ...




oh okay, so then its closer to the RG1527/RG7620 profile then? Im sorry i wasnt too clear with my initial question... What was the ballpark figure that she ran you? was i close with the $1500?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 2, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Leave it to Ibanez to create a black basswood superstrat that even the black basswood superstrat haters want to own.
> 
> Awesome guitar.


 

This. 

Stunning. Absolutely, stunning.

Congrats on an awesome axe.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 2, 2010)

wow.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 2, 2010)

i just love that.
huge congratz.
please tell me more about the new locking nut style, w/o the string retainer.
is it just a regular 7 string nut?
what's diferent from the old ones?
thanx in advance and enjoy your new baby!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice guitar and all that but did Ibanez REALLY just call a black guitar "invisible shadow"?


----------



## yetti (Mar 2, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Leave it to Ibanez to create a black basswood superstrat that even the black basswood superstrat haters want to own.
> 
> Awesome guitar.



Hopefully at this price point, Ibby is using some really good basswood.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! Hey Rob are you going to get that RGA 7 Prestige? Chris Broderick look a like guitar.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice score man, that is sexy as hell. I want one real bad


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 2, 2010)

damn you!!!!!!!!!!
well, who one else would buy this beauty first?? thank you Rob for the pics. and, the black finish don`t look booring like I though. awesome.


----------



## Lankles (Mar 2, 2010)

The only reason I won't get one is because I know it will cost at least 2500AUD. Oh well. I need a Fireball 100 anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks really cool. If I could tolerate rosewood and basswood I'd be all over that, very cool shape and nice neck profile.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 2, 2010)

Doing a pup swap tomorrow and I have a question for you guys ::

I have a DActivator set coming, but when I was thinking about it today - I think Grey bobbins would look WAY better on this black than white would.

Problem : Dimarzio doesnt make grey bobbins for the public - But I have an Apex 2 and I could just slap either the DActivators or the V7-7/V8-7 into the Apex and VOILA - My favorite pup, in grey making for IMO a VERY, VERY kick ass look!!

So what do you guys think - White DActivators or Grey PAF Pros..... ? 

GO!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2010)

How about some bright green D-Activators?


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 2, 2010)

Next 7 right here. If I have the money


----------



## reguv760 (Mar 3, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Problem : Dimarzio doesnt make grey bobbins for the public - But I have an Apex 2 and I could just slap either the DActivators or the V7-7/V8-7 into the Apex and VOILA - My favorite pup, in grey making for IMO a VERY, VERY kick ass look!!
> 
> So what do you guys think - White DActivators or Grey PAF Pros..... ?
> 
> GO!



... well, D-Activators seem to work better in mahogany and since that RGD is standard tuned to A, then maybe the lower output of the PAF's would work better with the extended scale? personally, I like my bridge pups with punch... I installed a C-bomb7 on my XL [for a day] and was  

either way, i'd say go for it... apex2 w/ white pups AND RGD2127 w/ grey pups? lord of the rings epic 

Reg


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 3, 2010)

I second the PAF motion. Not only would they look better on the guitar, but I love those grinding lower-output pup tones  But then again, I've never tried D-Activators, so I couldn't really compare the two.


----------



## zindrome (Mar 3, 2010)

Sick!!!
oh the GAS.. 
I want one really bad now


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^



Ah....now I see.


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Ah....now I see.



I hate when ppl say that a 7-string is "tuned in D" or tuned in "drop D" when they mean A-standard (because that's what it's called). And when I tell them it's actually "A-standard for a 7" they look at me like this  and say "no no no.. you say "tuned in D" not "A-standard". So annoying, it's because they come from the 6 stringed world and they can't understand the 7th dimension.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I am still feeling GAS for one of the RGDs even though I know I don't like the rosewood / basswood combo  Damn nice score
> 
> Nice of Ibanez to use the 6 string tuning sticker on the 7s too



Yeah that rosewood looks kind of average 

STILL, It must play great.

Ibanez need to step up to the plate and start offering better pickups on these 1527/2127 guitars.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Grey PAFs for the win man! Then lets see some pics! Id like to see what it looks like with some clear cover/black wire Q Tuners in it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

BLACKFOX86 said:


> I hate when ppl say that a 7-string is "tuned in D" or tuned in "drop D" when they mean A-standard (because that's what it's called). And when I tell them it's actually "A-standard for a 7" they look at me like this  and say "no no no.. you say "tuned in D" not "A-standard". So annoying, it's because they come from the 6 stringed world and they can't understand the 7th dimension.



 Are you by chance 16? (kidding, you were obviously born in 1986)

I say D# standard with a low A#...

Who cares what people say?


----------



## cyril v (Mar 3, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah that rosewood looks kind of average
> 
> STILL, It must play great.
> 
> *Ibanez need to step up to the plate and start offering better pickups on these 1527/2127 guitars.*



I'm honestly okay with it at this point... I mean, I know for the most part I'm going to replace them myself anyways, so I've come to terms with it. If they put decent pups in there, the price would probably jump a few hundred. 

congrats on the guitar btw, it's seriously one of the best looking body shapes Ibanez releases.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2010)

BLACKFOX86 said:


> I hate when ppl say that a 7-string is "tuned in D" or tuned in "drop D" when they mean A-standard (because that's what it's called). And when I tell them it's actually "A-standard for a 7" they look at me like this  and say "no no no.. you say "tuned in D" not "A-standard". So annoying, it's because they come from the 6 stringed world and they can't understand the 7th dimension.



People around here are shocked to even see that I have an extra string. 
"Teh 7 skrangs? Wut is dat?! "

But I thought the ad being referred to was the picture of Buz's S7 underneath the gigantic tag which is obviously the thing I should've initially looked at. 


EDIT: 1,800th post.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 3, 2010)

> they come from the 6 stringed world and they can't understand the 7th dimension.


great quote.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome guitar Rob.. Congrats


----------



## sentinel (Mar 3, 2010)

That sticker is CLASSIC! But that guitar is truely elegant in that colour. Off course that guitar does not help with preventing GAS. Shopping trip in the future for sure.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 3, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Grey PAFs for the win man! Then lets see some pics! Id like to see what it looks like with some clear cover/black wire Q Tuners in it.



I know there are a lot of rabid followers of the BKPs, Lundgrens and Q-Tuners - I've just had a "meh - theyre ok" response to the first two and the Q-Tuners just look like some toroidal transformer or other '50s tech, from hell. I just cant bring my self to try 'em. Again, no offense to the rabid followers  I's just think I'm a slave to the D, Larry and Steve - I'm just, and always have been, a DiMarzio guy.... 

But yeah man, I compared 'em in photoshop and eeet lukes guuuud mang!!! - Tech coming tomorrow to drop em in 

Played this a LOT last night - It's AMAZING. Perfect balance. Sharp attack, no springs vibrating in the body because of the Zero Point system (which is coming out tomorrow so's I kin fluttah!!!) Overall, factory pup swap included, is still less $ compared to Apex and UV.... IMO - This and the RGA 7 that just showed up put Ibby over the top this year. lol

And, something to note - The Prestige 2127 doesnt have the "pop top lid" truss rod cover. I figured it was because it was a 7 - But when my RGA7 got here a few minutes ago does have the cool slide open truss cover - Big deal, just obseration..... Ibby is doing a really good job this year  And no kidding Ibby is kickin ass this year...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn dude, how do you even store so many amazing guitars at your house!?!?!


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that's a reasonable question..

We need a picture of the room(s) all your guitars live in - even if it's just stacks and stacks of cases


----------



## Dickicker (Mar 3, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude! Thats is freakin sweet!!!!!!!!!!!! Yep, found my new main 7!


----------



## rob_l (Mar 3, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Damn dude, how do you even store so many amazing guitars at your house!?!?!





meisterjager said:


> Now that's a reasonable question..
> 
> We need a picture of the room(s) all your guitars live in - even if it's just stacks and stacks of cases



Agreed!!!  It's 3 rooms, 4 if you count the "live room" that houses the collection at the moment - Doing the "Divorce Tango" with the "wife" right now, And 2 bedrooms desperately need "clutter attention"

But definitely - I vill post pics of the storage areas. Heres a pic of some of my carvins - They were waiting to be itemized and photographed so I just had arragned by model - lol - ...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2010)

BLACKFOX86 said:


> I hate when ppl say that a 7-string is "tuned in D" or tuned in "drop D" when they mean A-standard (because that's what it's called). And when I tell them it's actually "A-standard for a 7" they look at me like this  and say "no no no.. you say "tuned in D" not "A-standard". So annoying, it's because they come from the 6 stringed world and they can't understand the 7th dimension.



You are making it big into my first sig quote.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 3, 2010)

I try and take organized pics of everything.... Here were(at the time) all my Carvin 7x7s...






Gonna do any Ibby fam pic on zee "Couch of Dume" tonite... 








And yet another reason why I love Carvin / the Kiesels - I have a one-off Burl-Birdseye-Flame mapl top and back with a BEM board....

For fwee they hand-made a birdseye truss cover for it out of the same block my neck was made from. I love those guys


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 3, 2010)

... i want one


----------



## Valserp (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoop-dee-doo...
We just made another black guitar with a bolt-on neck, rosewood fingerboard, dot inlays and basswood body. We have some better finishes, but they are on the 6-string models, sorry.

I'm not trolling... I am actually bitter, because the guitar is abso-fucking-cool but there are a few things in it that ruin it for me  And I was || this close to selling shit to get it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

Valserp said:


> Whoop-dee-doo...
> We just made another black guitar with a bolt-on neck, rosewood fingerboard, dot inlays and basswood body. We have some better finishes, but they are on the 6-string models, sorry.
> 
> I'm not trolling... I am actually bitter, because the guitar is abso-fucking-cool but there are a few things in it that ruin it for me  And I was || this close to selling shit to get it.



Sorry, but seeing as this is a NGD, you are trolling. Take your useless bitterness to another thread. 

Sorry Ibanez didn't make your dream guitar in production format.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, but seeing as this is a NGD, you are trolling. Take your useless bitterness to another thread.
> 
> Sorry Ibanez didn't make your dream guitar in production format.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, but seeing as this is a NGD, you are trolling. Take your useless bitterness to another thread.
> 
> Sorry Ibanez didn't make your dream guitar in production format.




valersp:
 Start a thread on your own whiny bitterness. I HATE people that pull "wah-wah-wah" shit in an NGD thread. 

If its a thread reviewing a guitar - Fine. But this is a "I'm excited and love it" personalNGD thread, now, with at least ONE bitchy response in it. 

And I'll go one better "whoop-de-FUCKING-doo" that you dont like it. Go cry in your milk ...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

^ LOLflamed.


----------



## Valserp (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, got the picture. I didn't intend on stirring shit. Just bad mood, I guess. Bad tone was probably amplified by the fact that one can not guess my intonation over written sentences.

I loved the porn and schtuff, thanked the thread, then went on a rage and pressed "Post quick reply".

Will... not... talk... when... in... shitty... mood...


----------



## hatestringsof8 (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW GAYY this is just a ripoff of the Dean rc7 fuckin lame. everything ibanez has put out lately is shit ibanez has gone downhill rusty cooley agrees with me i asked him


----------



## rob_l (Mar 3, 2010)

^ Clearly your balls havent dropped so your "reply" means so much more less than nothin it's hardly worth the effort. 

But YOU, beyond all the rest, are the biggest fucking moron I've encountered on this site. Take your reply and shove it back up your ass where it came from in the first place. You = Certifiable Jackass/Idiot 

Just go back to jerkin off in your closet so mommy doesnt hear...

One other thing - Your Freudian slip shows everytime you refer to something as "gay". Because, in the end - It means you're bashing and distancing yourself from what YOU are.


----------



## jaskasm (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats sweet dude, hows it play? I'm saving for a 7 and I don't know what to buy yet.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2010)

hatestringsof8 said:


> WOW GAYY this is just a ripoff of the Dean rc7 fuckin lame. everything ibanez has put out lately is shit ibanez has gone downhill rusty cooley agrees with me i asked him



Well, as long as Rusty Cooley agrees with you...


----------



## rob_l (Mar 3, 2010)

^ lol Normally I would refer to that guy as a douchebag. However, he eclipses that and moves on to becoming the douch-nozzle. The part that gets actually inserted into the yeasty pink.......  

I love kickin' idiot newbs in the ass....


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't even be jealous of these NGD threads now I just watched you hand these guys their asses, you're obviously just one cool dude on so many more levels than these chaps can comprehend 

Regardless, It also still pisses me off when people ask you how you fund these guitars.. I can certainly see how it would irk you somewhat


----------



## liamh (Mar 3, 2010)

Note to self: dont piss Rob off


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 3, 2010)

Note to self..Don't piss off Rob


P.S..Did you get my P.M?

Ninja^^^


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2010)

Ironically, the RC7 is really just Rusty Cooley's take on an RG7, which means that Ibanez are only ripping themselves off. 

But we should move beyond that. Once again, sweet guitar you got there.


----------



## mat091285 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrates on the new purchase! Rob! ... how does the 26.5 scale differ to 27? Look solid as a rock this RGD7


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 3, 2010)

RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR!

also, how do you compare its sound to regular JP7s? both have basswood body and rosewood fingerboard, but I'd like to know how much does the 26.5" scale influences the overall sound. thank you rob!


----------



## Origin (Mar 3, 2010)

Jesus Christ, beautiful...I didn't know it was Jap too.. congrats you son of a bitch >_< I'll be dreaming of your reality


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

Origin said:


> Jesus Christ, beautiful...I didn't know it was Jap too.. congrats you son of a bitch >_< I'll be dreaming of your reality



That's what Prestige means, bro. They're all made in Japan. The rest are Korean, Indonesian and Chinese.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 3, 2010)

i like how adjustments can be made without taking off the back plate...


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, Rob that RG is definitely one of the more interesting ones I've seen. Cheers for the pics, looking forward to more pics too (RED CHAIR!) when you get the chance. Sucks that douche-nozzles had to bring their hatin' in here.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Mar 3, 2010)

rob_l said:


> ^ lol Normally I would refer to that guy as a douchebag. However, he eclipses that and moves on to becoming the douch-nozzle. The part that gets actually inserted into the yeasty pink.......
> 
> I love kickin' idiot newbs in the ass....


Siged!

God rob thats one sick guitar!!!We need sound clips!!!


----------



## Elijah (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn man, i think I'd be all over this guitar if it weren't for the trem. Unless anyone knows how to easily block it. Maybe I'm just dumb, but all that funky shit in the trem cavity from the zero edge throws me off. Alls I knows is that you can't put a tremol-no on it

But hey man, you gotta red chair that shit asap! ha
And a clip!!!


----------



## Origin (Mar 3, 2010)

Elijah said:


> Damn man, i think I'd be all over this guitar if it weren't for the trem. Unless anyone knows how to easily block it. Maybe I'm just dumb, but all that funky shit in the trem cavity from the zero edge throws me off. Alls I knows is that you can't put a tremol-no on it



As a vehement trem-hater myself, I must say that type of trem...just doesn't fuck with you.  I HATE TREMOLO and I can easily stand the one in my s7320, unless they're HUGELY different


----------



## Elijah (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the only difference between the two would be the zero-resistance has ball bearing joints and the edge-zero still has knife edge joints. Don't get me wrong, they're GREAT trem systems, but I'm not really down with having to go through a different setup everytime I wana change the tuning of a guitar 

So just how versatile is this guitar, Rob? I'm looking for a new 7 that's versatile enough to do just about a little bit of everything, and I'm really diggin the design on these RGDs


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 3, 2010)

That thing dominates. I should have known you'd be the first around these parts to show off one of these. Can't wait to see the Ibby fam pics. great score, bro!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2010)

Elijah said:


> Damn man, i think I'd be all over this guitar if it weren't for the trem. Unless anyone knows how to easily block it. Maybe I'm just dumb, but all that funky shit in the trem cavity from the zero edge throws me off. Alls I knows is that you can't put a tremol-no on it
> 
> But hey man, you gotta red chair that shit asap! ha
> And a clip!!!



Placing "something" in the area between the fine tuner assembly and the trem cavity. I typically use a AAA size battery or two, wrapped in e-tape, when doing set-ups on ZPS equipped guitars. Just set the springs to their tightest tension. That'll make a very solid quasi-fixed bridge. 

It won't be perfect, but as long as you start out by setting it up in the highest tuning you plan on using, it'll be just fine.


----------



## jsousa (Mar 4, 2010)

sweet guitar mane


----------



## reguv760 (Mar 4, 2010)

Elijah said:


> I'm not really down with having to go through a different setup everytime I wana change the tuning of a guitar



that's why you get multiple amps to go with the multiple guitars with different tunings hahahah 

Reg


----------



## rob_l (Mar 4, 2010)

Elijah said:


> I'm pretty sure the only difference between the two would be the zero-resistance has ball bearing joints and the edge-zero still has knife edge joints. Don't get me wrong, they're GREAT trem systems, but I'm not really down with having to go through a different setup everytime I wana change the tuning of a guitar
> 
> So just how versatile is this guitar, Rob? I'm looking for a new 7 that's versatile enough to do just about a little bit of everything, and I'm really diggin the design on these RGDs



Either try to find a set of Ibby backstops or a tremsetter. My tech takes out the ZP system and sets them up so they feel EXACTLY like Edge Pros.



mrhankey87 said:


> RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR! RED CHAIR!
> 
> also, how do you compare its sound to regular JP7s? both have basswood body and rosewood fingerboard, but I'd like to know how much does the 26.5" scale influences the overall sound. thank you rob!



DONE - Uploading now!  - They're on the first page....


----------



## Leec (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the guitar I want next. Stunning looks and great features.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 4, 2010)

Will a tremsetter work with the zero systems?


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 4, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> That's what Prestige means, bro. They're all made in Japan. The rest are Korean, Indonesian and Chinese.


 
As I found out recently, they did actually make some Prestige model in Korea


----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> As I found out recently, they did actually make some Prestige model in Korea



I thiney only did that with some of the S series guitars, no RG's. And believe that they've stopped now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2010)

Xaios said:


> I thiney only did that with some of the S series guitars, no RG's. And believe that they've stopped now.



Yep, from 05' to 08' the S Prestige models were Korean made, not Japanese made. All of them, even the Limited Editions. 

Though, now 100% of the Prestige series is Japanese.


----------



## avenger (Mar 4, 2010)

Where can I get one of those knobs with the sexy rubber mid section to it!?!?

EDIT: nvm found some okay looking ones from hipshot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2010)

avenger said:


> Where can I get one of those knobs with the sexy rubber mid section to it!?!?



Rich Harris over at Ibanez Rules said he was ordering some in, though you can go to any Ibanez dealer to order small parts.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait I just noticed something... is that the case these come with? If so it sucks that the Prestige cases aren't form-fitted anymore


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Wait I just noticed something... is that the case these come with? If so it sucks that the Prestige cases aren't form-fitted anymore



I think that's just the case with the extended scale RGDs. Also notice it's not the standard TJC thermoplastic case.

Here's a pic of a 2010 RG in a form fitting case. 






And here's a JEM:


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 4, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Wait I just noticed something... is that the case these come with? If so it sucks that the Prestige cases aren't form-fitted anymore



Yeah, I noticed that also, was kinda curious


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Yeah, I noticed that also, was kinda curious



See my previous post.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> See my previous post.



Ninja'd 

That's a pretty lousy deal though... I mean, the current regular scale prestige cases definitely have some extra room up in the headstock area. Even if it's not the full inch needed, they could have easily modded the case to add that extra fraction of an inch. the case itself is big enough and there's definitely enough padding to simply cut some out


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Ninja'd
> 
> That's a pretty lousy deal though... I mean, the current regular scale prestige cases definitely have some extra room up in the headstock area. Even if it's not the full inch needed, they could have easily modded the case to add that extra fraction of an inch. the case itself is big enough and there's definitely enough padding to simply cut some out



It still looks like it provides a nice fit. While it's nice to have form fitted cases, it's not totally needed, as a case is simply there to make handling and storage easier while protecting the instrument.

As for the TJC's being modified, it's a lot more expensive then it seems, even to make a small change. Changing little aspects like that cost a lot when dealing with large scale production. 

What's lousy about having an included hardshell case that does it's job?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It still looks like it provides a nice fit. While it's nice to have form fitted cases, it's not totally needed, as a case is simply there to make handling and storage easier while protecting the instrument.
> 
> As for the TJC's being modified, it's a lot more expensive then it seems, even to make a small change. Changing little aspects like that cost a lot when dealing with large scale production.
> 
> What's lousy about having an included hardshell case that does it's job?



Eh, true. It wouldn't keep me from buying one of these guitars, cuz they're sweet as hell, and I do still planning on getting one this summer. It's just nice to have it completely form-fitted, I think it's really just a mental thing for me, even though the case it comes in does look like a good fit, and the guitar probably doesn't shift around much in there.


----------



## Monk (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the finish on that guitar...not too keen on the body cut, tho.

I'd love to see an Prestige RGA8 in Invisble Shadow.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 4, 2010)

simply a badass instrument in every way


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 4, 2010)

If only Ibanez could bring themselves to use something other than rosewood and dot inlays

I absolutely love the body, but I'm not so big on the standard seven string color: satin black.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It still looks like it provides a nice fit. While it's nice to have form fitted cases, it's not totally needed, as a case is simply there to make handling and storage easier while protecting the instrument.
> 
> As for the TJC's being modified, it's a lot more expensive then it seems, even to make a small change. Changing little aspects like that cost a lot when dealing with large scale production.
> 
> What's lousy about having an included hardshell case that does it's job?



Actually my one concern with the way the guitar fits that case is that it will lead to broken headstocks or horns in shipping. The way the guitar fits any shock from the side will be transferred directly to the headstock tip and the upper horn tip


----------



## rob_l (Mar 5, 2010)

The case is the UV1000c, just a different color. I think they'll be just fine...


----------



## xxxyyy (Mar 5, 2010)

If it wasn't for basswood I would have already bought one... damn.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2010)

If I still used Ibanez, I'd be all over this.


----------



## therapist (Mar 5, 2010)

How much for one of these bad boys?


----------



## rob_l (Mar 5, 2010)

^ Got mine from MusiansFIEND for $1499 - Money WELL spent!!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 13, 2010)

i test-played this RGD7 a few weeks ago and really loved it. the 26.5 scale neck was really comfy to play, waaay more comfy than the 27" on the RGA8 for example. my GAS for this is growing, especially after looking at these sexy photos, haha.

i would paint the back of the neck in see thru black with an oil finish and dye the fret board black to give it a more homogeneous look though.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks suspiciously like a John Petrucci Signiture.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 13, 2010)

"Invisible Shadow" isn't quite black and has some metal flake to it. It's a stealthy color for sure. And I almost put white DActivators in it. I love the DAs, but the white whould've been overpowering. SO, I had a K7 and an Apex and it hit me that the perfect pups would be GREY PAF-7s. Problem is, you can't buy the grey bobbined DiMarzios outside of these guitars. So we pulled out the grey PAF 7s from the Apex and put the white DAs in the Apex and tuned to A to match the RGD.

These two pics don't show all of the contrast that's there in my better pics, I'll post more later - But damn it sounds amazing and looks even better. To me the black pups were the only part that I wasnt gelling with...


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Mar 13, 2010)

Doesn't that little sticker at the bottom say 'Factory Tunig' instead of Factory Tuning?

Or am i just seeing stuff?


----------



## rob_l (Mar 13, 2010)

Yup, misspelled ....


----------



## LowBRiffer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, i didnt realize these had so many badass features!


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 13, 2010)

How does the neck and scale feel compared to a prestige 1527? Also..what are you tuning it to Rob? Same factory tuning or standard?


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 14, 2010)

and are the stock pups any good?


----------



## Mavigh (Mar 14, 2010)

This guitar looks incredible! Easily the best photos i'v seen of it on the net too so thanks for sharing man


----------



## hutchman (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## alvaro (Mar 14, 2010)

congratulations for the guitar. The picset is awesome, very good photos and very tasteful shooting!!


----------



## mos (Mar 14, 2010)

wow

That's a good looking machine right there...makes me wish I played guitar in the band I'm in.


----------



## Joel (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really loving the shape of the RGD, congrats on another great NGD!...


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 16, 2010)

hell yeah, i'm getting one of those by the end of this week.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome !
I have GAS now !!!!

Is the scale length difference very much noticeable compared to the 25.5"scale of an RG1527?


----------



## sdgiffin (Mar 21, 2010)

Total broner. My GAS just skyrocketed. Instead of _having_ to get one of these, I _need_ one.


----------



## xxxyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

XxXPete said:


> How does the neck and scale feel compared to a prestige 1527? Also..what are you tuning it to Rob? Same factory tuning or standard?


<br />
<br />



Santuzzo said:


> Awesome !
> Is the scale length difference very much noticeable compared to the 25.5"scale of an RG1527?



I would be interested in this too...

I might consider this guitar... even if it's basswood and bolt-on... you can't have everything.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 21, 2010)

That really looks a lot better with the new pickups. We should shower Dimarzio with emails demanding grey pickups!


----------



## Piney Hills (Mar 23, 2010)

rob_l said:


> LOTS OF REALLY GOOD PICS


 
is the Potatocaster you were tellin me about?


----------



## EdgeC (Mar 23, 2010)

I just wish Schecter would have a look at how Ibanez do bolt-ons.

Not an Ibanez fan but that guitar is some serious win!


----------



## sdgiffin (Mar 26, 2010)

Just ordered one today. Can't wait for it to get here!

S.G.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 26, 2010)

sdgiffin said:


> Just ordered one today. Can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> S.G.



Awesome !

Make sure to report back and let us know what you think of it.

I'm also considering getting one of these, but I feel like I should not, I already have 4 7's. But GAS is one strange phenomenon.


----------



## sdgiffin (Mar 27, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Make sure to report back and let us know what you think of it.
> 
> I'm also considering getting one of these, but I feel like I should not, I already have 4 7's. But GAS is one strange phenomenon.



Will do! My GAS got to the best of me on this one


----------



## jcbakz (Mar 28, 2010)

w0w man very sexy! sexy horns!!!!!!!!


----------



## aarongericke (Sep 20, 2010)

This might be a dumb question, but why are there 3 access plates on the back? Obviously there is one for the main electronics and then it seems like the one towards the front is for the 3 way switch, but what is the one towards the rear strap button for? Are the pickups active? Nothing I've read specified if they are, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 20, 2010)

aarongericke said:


> This might be a dumb question, but why are there 3 access plates on the back? Obviously there is one for the main electronics and then it seems like the one towards the front is for the 3 way switch, but what is the one towards the rear strap button for? Are the pickups active? Nothing I've read specified if they are, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough.



That last one is for easy access to the barrel jack. Ibanez has opted for two (or three) control access points instead of one giant one. 

Pretty much all MIJ RGs (and their RGA, RGT, and RGD variants) have that panel.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 21, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> That really looks a lot better with the new pickups. We should shower Dimarzio with emails demanding grey pickups!



dimarzio now makes most of their 7 string pickups in grey, actually! just saw them on the 'bay.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 21, 2010)

aarongericke said:


> This might be a dumb question, but why are there 3 access plates on the back? Obviously there is one for the main electronics and then it seems like the one towards the front is for the 3 way switch, but what is the one towards the rear strap button for? Are the pickups active? Nothing I've read specified if they are, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough.



I was talking to someone the other day about how sometimes we're hard on new people but dude, You could have just PM'd rob.

Not that his pictures aren't worth seeing a second time a few months later


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 21, 2010)

I know I am late to the thread and all, but wow, that is a KILLER guitar! I am not quite sure I like the gray pickups, although, other than black, I would say they look better than any other color I could think of. Except, maybe clear bobbins for that "industrial" look.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 21, 2010)

damn it, GAS is attacking ME!!!




p.s. uber awesome guitar


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 21, 2010)

It's a really good looking instrument


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 21, 2010)

if they make a fixed bridge RGD 7 string, i'll be poor
lol


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 21, 2010)

your mixing console looks quite ...

... professional. Do you record a great deal of your work?


----------



## Whitestrat (Sep 27, 2010)

As nice as this is, why does this remind me so much of the JP7 Stealth?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 27, 2010)

And the return of the pointless comparisons to the JP7 means it's time for this necro'ed thread to go bye bye


----------

